# What Do You Think Of This?



## wilfmannion (Jul 26, 2008)

So I've been looking for an electronic Seamaster for a while and this has appeared on ebay:

Sm120 300hz on Ebay

Now I know it says it has various NOS or new parts but I really like it and I'm even more tempted by the fact that the movement dates to my birth year. Does it look like a good deal to the experts?


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Sellers name looks familiar


----------



## Zessa (Apr 9, 2008)

Hi there...

That's mine.

Please don't be surprised if the mods delete this thread as posting to live auctions is not allowed on the forum.

Happy to tell you more but please email me on mikedm AT btinternet DOT com replaceing the AT and DOT as necessary.

Regards,

Mike


----------



## wilfmannion (Jul 26, 2008)

Zessa said:


> Hi there...
> 
> That's mine.
> 
> ...


Ah, didn't realise that I wasn't supposed to link to a live auction. Should have read the rules I guess but I was only after a bit of advice.

Mods feel free to delete.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

wilfmannion said:


> Zessa said:
> 
> 
> > Hi there...
> ...


So wilfmannion were you the one bidder at 385


----------



## Zessa (Apr 9, 2008)

Nope...it was someone from a F1 motor racing team 

Regards

Mike


----------



## wilfmannion (Jul 26, 2008)

I wasn't 100% sure about it and had a couple of questions. Mike answered very honestly and I decided to pass on this one - nothing to do with this specific watch, nor Mike BTW. I was glad to see someone bid in the end so I don't feel so bad about not doing so myself.


----------

